

Ask HN: Automated calls to European phone numbers (urgent, details inside) - rudasn

An emergency has come up and I want to quickly hack a web app.<p>What I want is:<p>- a service with an API that would allow me to<p>- automatically call a mobile phone number and<p>- hang up when the person answers.<p>That is all the interaction I need.<p>I would be happier if I could also have multiple CallerIDs/names but at the moment this is #2.<p>I couldn't find anything useful through Google as I'm not sure what exactly this is called and what to search for. If anyone can give me some links or keywords or whatever it would be great.<p>Many thanks and apologies for the uninteresting thread.
======
jeffmould
Basically you want a "dirty dialer" program. You could always hack together
something that accesses a modem attached to a server that makes calls based on
a set of numbers. I remember doing something similar on my Commodore 64 way
back... :)

------
Geee
Why do you need this? To check that the number is valid? There's been someone
recently using this tactic to validate numbers and then spam them with SMS
scams.

~~~
rudasn
What I want is to receive phone calls on my phone at regular time intervals.
Something like a reminder service.

~~~
iwr
You can use Google Calendar's SMS notification. In Europe it's free to receive
messages and calls, so it costs nothing.

------
gspyrou
<http://www.twilio.com/how-twilio-works>

~~~
rudasn
Thanks, last I checked they only offered services to US and Canada.

~~~
gspyrou
I think SMS is restricted only for US and Canada . Voice calls are enabled for
all countries.

